# “Carried Away” Caraway Dishes On Miesha Tate’s Sex Habits



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

> There’s no skipping around the fact that Miesha Tate is hot, and Bryan Caraway is hated on mostly for being her boyfriend. However, Caraway did every male MMA fan a favor and shared some stories about their life under the covers!
> 
> While on MMA Roasted, Caraway dove in and shared some details on what goes on behind closed doors between the two!
> 
> “I’m not gonna lie. It’s pretty awesome,” stated Caraway. When asked if they were into choking, he responded, “I don’t think we’re into the choking— we have enough of that in our normal daily life. I can tell you it’s pretty interesting. She’s crazy— nothing too weird. But, you know. I’ll let your imagination do its thing. It’s pretty gnarly, I couldn’t ask for anything more. Think about all of your fantasies. It’s THAT much better.”


http://www.bjpenn.com/carried-away-caraway-dishes-on-miesha-tates-sex-habits/

What a moron to say those things about his girl. :boo01:


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

He didnt even say anything worth a shit.

Caraway sucks.


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> http://www.bjpenn.com/carried-away-caraway-dishes-on-miesha-tates-sex-habits/
> 
> What a moron to say those things about his girl. :boo01:


Completely depends on the dynamic of their relationship... not all women are going to give a crap. 

For all we know Tate wanted this to get her name in the headline with some more sex appeal.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

What did he say exactly? That the sex with his girlfriend is good?


----------



## Warning (Nov 18, 2009)

Seems he picked his words perfectly.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

I think he's just insinuating she likes backdoor action. If so, he's lucky. :laugh:


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> http://www.bjpenn.com/carried-away-caraway-dishes-on-miesha-tates-sex-habits/
> 
> What a moron to say those things about his girl. :boo01:





jonnyg4508 said:


> He didnt even say anything worth a shit.
> 
> Caraway sucks.


....This made me giggle. I don't know why..... I'm going to start the Brian Caroway fan club.:smoke02:


----------



## marky420 (Oct 26, 2012)

These two sure aint marriage material 

Agree that this might work for Miesha, build up her brand and set up another scrap with Ronda - MMA's own pornstar vs. the Hollywood B-movie queen.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

I agree and concede maybe she is a slut looking for publicity and would rather like what he said, so lets forget the "respect" for his gal stuff, but it still sounds ridiculous from any angle I see anyway. That because that sounds too artificial and made up and screams imaturity and also insecurity by him.

Who never met that guy who was dating a girl he was so convinced everyone else was dying to fvck and in every opportunity would say stupid shit to praise her and mention things like those Caraway lines trying to provoke comments from surrounding people about his girl. That is so lame.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> What did he say exactly? That the sex with his girlfriend is good?


Exactly. He even said "use your imagination", so he basically didn't say shit.


----------



## King Daisuke (Mar 25, 2013)

But...but he didn't even say anything! :laugh: So sex with Miesha Tate is good, what a shocker! How dare the guy say that they have a good sexlife with his long time girlfriend! :laugh:


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Sportsman, I think you might slit your wrists if you hung out with my mate and his girlfriend after like 20 seconds...which isn't far off the shit they do with each other and go into gross detail about it.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Will she bite me on the dick?

That shit gets the blood flowing.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Sportsman, I think you might slit your wrists if you hung out with my mate and his girlfriend after like 20 seconds...which isn't far off the shit they do with each other and go into gross detail about it.


But if they do it together, that is rather OK. I meant when the guy is bragging behind her back, trying to get a reaction or even worse, a response from you about *his* girl. I had a mate like this. He would go to the extent to say we were all falling for his girl, what a moron. I think Caraway interview clicked those memories back in my mind.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> But if they do it together, that is rather OK. I meant when the guy is bragging behind her back, trying to get a reaction or even worse, a response from you about *his* girl. I had a mate like this. He would go to the extent to say we were all falling for his girl, what a moron. I think Caraway interview clicked those memories back in my mind.


Nah that's COMPLETELY different. I have the same situation with the same couple ironically. My mate has said things that are basically like "You know she's a good looking girl". Tbh, I don't really think so but then again I CAN'T really see her that way. Same with my sister in law. Kind of thing like I see them as a sister in law or best mates GF so my mind switches off to that you know?

But people can say their sex life is good. That's a very common thing. Also guys commonly go into detail about the shit they do with their birds. If you're against guys talking about what sex with a girl is like, I'd avoid Rauno in the What Are You Doing thread


----------



## towwffc (Jan 1, 2008)

I'm not a hater good for him. But it's gotta suck when no one gives a damn about your fighting career they just wanna know if your girl spits or swallows.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

He should write porno's. Such great details


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Gentlemen don't kiss and tell. 




Or to give a direct translation from a German proverb 

"A gentleman enjoys and keeps silent."


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I would like to hear stories from Ronda now...lolz! I'd imagine she would be the alpha. Juss sayin...


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Voiceless said:


> Gentlemen don't kiss and tell.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Keyword "gentleman". Agree.

However, that reminds me a joke where a guy was the survivor of a ship wreck and ended up alone on a desert island, or so he thought. However, later on, the lucky bastard was lucky again as he found out that Gisele Bündchen was a survivor on that island as well. Needless to say, being the last man standing, literally, they eventually engaged in a hot wild relationship. However, in spite of the paradisiacal life he was having, for some reason, that supposedly perfect situation felt somehow unfulfilled. 

Then, he suddenly knew what was missing and made Gisele an odd request. He asked her to hide her hair in a hat, put on a fake mustache made of sea weed and asked her to walk several meters down the beach and then come back to meet him in the middle. She obeyed and when they finally met as planned he said: "Hey pal. You won't believe who I am banging." :laugh:


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

MagiK11 said:


> Exactly. He even said "use your imagination", so he basically didn't say shit.


Yep... i was already doing that anyway. For 5 mins of everyday... i want to be Bryan Caraway.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

MagiK11 said:


> He even said "use your imagination",


What a pervert!


----------

